# What is this spider?



## Supra_man87 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi all,

can an anyone help me identify this spider? Is it a funnelweb? It was found in Yass, NSW. This is the 3rd one like this my mum has found walking around the outside of shops. It was approx 2.5cms from head to bum. I've never seen anything like this in all my years in Yass.


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like a male funnel web.


----------



## Wallo (Apr 16, 2015)

Supra_man87 said:


> View attachment 314222
> View attachment 314223
> 
> 
> ...




Thats a male funnel web mate


----------



## Supra_man87 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. Fed him a cricket and took him out and released him.


----------



## Senator358 (Apr 18, 2015)

If you find more give the reptile park a call. They always need more for their antivenin collection. Not sure if they collect from Yass though


----------



## Wallo (Apr 19, 2015)

Senator358 said:


> If you find more give the reptile park a call. They always need more for their antivenin collection. Not sure if they collect from Yass though


I used to do this back around 1976/77/78 and personally deliver them to Eric Worrell


----------

